# is it true?



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

That you can use lemons and oranges as foods for fish??


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

ive never seen lemons.. but i have seen oranges fed


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Oranges are a good food for fish on occasion. Lemons could be fed also but you run the risk of changing the pH if fed too much but I guess that goes for oranges also. 

I have fed oranges, grapefruit, tangerines, grapes and other fruits to my fish and they never fail to gobble it down in short order. Just seperate the individual strands of the citrus fruit and put them in one by one. Grapes need to be peeled and cut into thin strips so the fish can eat them. If feeding to plecos, you only need to cut them in half and peel them.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

fish_4_all said:


> Just seperate the individual strands of the citrus fruit and put them in one by one.


 :? Whats the mean? I feed my fish oranges all the time. I have one of those clip things with a suction cup so I just slice up the orange and take out any seeds if there are any. And I clip it to the side of the tank. Rind and all... Is this ok?


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

I do that because all I had was small fish, swords, neon tetras and the such. Putting it in the clip rind and all could be fine but I do not know what kind of acids or chemicals are in the rind that might cause some funky changes in tank parameters. I know the rind has a lot of oil in it that might cause a sheen on the tank. I just play it safe and remove anything that the fish won't eat.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Oh my... I never though about that... I can't be sure but I think something eats the rind. Or it just falls apart. I don't know. I always see my shrimp eating it. I have swords too, they go nuts for the orange :crazy: I make sure I wash the orange really good. But you can't always get everything off of it. So maybe next time I won't put the rind in. Thanks fish_4_all ^_^


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

There are many other "human foods" that can be used as fish foods. Among these are spinach and other greens, zucchini, cucumbers, celery, some lettuces, and corn kernals. Fruits wouldinclude apples, pears, kiwi, peaches, grapes... (I once had a group o large black pacus that would jump through hoops for skinned grapes. I always got wet at feeding time when feed them grapes.) *Do not use processed foods.* All foods should be given to you charges raw if at all possible. Cooked spinach and lettuce, for example, becomes very slimy and messy. Cooking also takes away essential nutrients. If you do use cooked foods, blanch the foods only, do not cook fully.

There are also some "meaty" foods that you may feed your fish. These include beef heart, shelled shrimp, fish,and other frozen sea foods. The key word, here, is frozen. Again, do not use processed foods.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

Either you can be safe or sorry. How much should you feed?


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

i feed my fish zucchini, cucumbers, lettuce but i never thought u can feed fruit.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

joeshmoe said:


> i feed my fish zucchini, cucumbers, lettuce but i never thought u can feed fruit.


 Ya mon. I feed my fish pretty much any kind of fruit and veggie. I would think it's got to be healthy for them if its healthy for me(with exceptions obviously). Whenever I'm like eating an apple and I'll walk by my tank I'll just take a bite off of it and plop it in. My fish don't go to crazy for apples. They like oranges better. But they do eat the apple. And I have seem my fry nibbling apples before too. It's fun to see what kinds of fruits and veggies they like! Ps. They hate carrots?


----------

